# Zydex Pharmaceuticals



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of this lab before?

I can get my hands on all of there orals and for price wise they look really decent.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I did some research on these and the overall feedback has excellent.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just started the pro-mass.

Hrearing great things about them so far


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Can vouch for the anavar, running 75mg with a ml of feurza's t400 for a cut. Well impressed so far, strengths actually going up, was expecting to drop the weights but looking leaner everyday and still managing to ramp up the weights. Only pale thing is the pumps, but i'd say its worth it just for the straw like veins haha.


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Vivid said:


> Can vouch for the anavar, running 75mg with a ml of feurza's t400 for a cut. Well impressed so far, strengths actually going up, was expecting to drop the weights but looking leaner everyday and still managing to ramp up the weights. Only pale thing is the pumps, but i'd say its worth it just for the straw like veins haha.


Just received 25mg x 100 of Zydex Anavar. I was using Feurza Anavar for the past 30 days (50mg first 2 weeks, 75mg last 2 weeks) and wasn't impressed. I do feel it helped me preserve muscle but I experienced zero strength and zero pumps. I will run 75mg Zydex var for the next 5 weeks and will report back.

One question: what does your var look like? mine are small red and grey capsules.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes that is right, Zydex red and grey.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anybody compared the var v the tbol?


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

into my 2nd week of tbol and they spot on!! alot better than the pro chem i tried before. loads of mates are running the dbol and seeing amazing gains. great lab!!! :thumb:


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I did some research on these and the overall feedback has excellent.


really glad to hear this mate cheers


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

Giorgio.r said:


> into my 2nd week of tbol and they spot on!! alot better than the pro chem i tried before. loads of mates are running the dbol and seeing amazing gains. great lab!!! :thumb:


Im thinking about running running there var for the last 8 weeks of my course and the dbol my mate was asking for, thanks mate looking from the feedback i am definitely going to try this lab out


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

I only herd good reviews about them so have plenty of there winny to start in a few weeks and cant wait


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

Padbear said:


> Just received 25mg x 100 of Zydex Anavar. I was using Feurza Anavar for the past 30 days (50mg first 2 weeks, 75mg last 2 weeks) and wasn't impressed. I do feel it helped me preserve muscle but I experienced zero strength and zero pumps. I will run 75mg Zydex var for the next 5 weeks and will report back.
> 
> One question: what does your var look like? mine are small red and grey capsules.


let me know how you get on with that mate i might go for there var to finish of my course instead of tbol


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

I start the pro mass tommorow so this is all good to hear


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

it would be nice if they did an in between mix which was 50 var and 50 tbol, anyone agree?

Prorecomp

lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

They do pro-rip (25var/25winny) supposed to be the perfect combo


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Their Anavar comes in 25mg tablets and I have decided to take 75mg- 3 tablets per day. What is your preference on when to take the tablets? spread them out through the day? or just lob them all down in one go?


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

Spread the dose. You might as well optimise your protocol if you can.


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok so here's the craic. I was on Fuerza Anavar for 30 days( first 2 weeks =50mg, last 2 weeks 75mg). In this time I got zero pumps, Zero strength gains and zero calf/lower back doms. I did lose fat during this time but i would attribute that to a clean diet and lots of fasted cardio.

So changed over to Zydex Pharma Anavar 75mg per day. On day 5 and just hit 3 bench PBs, and I am crippled from calf/lower back doms. Amazing **** I just wish I had used this brand from the beginning.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Padbear said:


> Ok so here's the craic. I was on Fuerza Anavar for 30 days( first 2 weeks =50mg, last 2 weeks 75mg). In this time I got zero pumps, Zero strength gains and zero calf/lower back doms. I did lose fat during this time but i would attribute that to a clean diet and lots of fasted cardio.
> 
> So changed over to Zydex Pharma Anavar 75mg per day. On day 5 and just hit 3 bench PBs, and I am crippled from calf/lower back doms. Amazing **** I just wish I had used this brand from the beginning.


Am I going mad or did I read this exact post a while back? Massive deja vu going on


----------



## hurricanemike (May 29, 2013)

Newbie here.. recently got hold of some Zydex Anavar 50 x 25 mg caps, I am 1 week in at 3 caps a day, the thing is the label on the tub is greyish whereas all the pics I have seen of Zydex prods the labels are a blueish colour. The label graphics look the same and there is a Zydex hologram on the lid, caps are red/grey. Anyone got any experience with these?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

hurricanemike said:


> Newbie here.. recently got hold of some Zydex Anavar 50 x 25 mg caps, I am 1 week in at 3 caps a day, the thing is the label on the tub is greyish whereas all the pics I have seen of Zydex prods the labels are a blueish colour. The label graphics look the same and there is a Zydex hologram on the lid, caps are red/grey. Anyone got any experience with these?


My stuff which is 100% legit zydex is greyish labels mate


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Their Dbol my brother will vouch for, strength and weight gone up , Im on a superdrol kickstart with test and probaly finishing the cycle with the pro rip..think thats what im doing anyhow !


----------



## hurricanemike (May 29, 2013)

resten said:


> My stuff which is 100% legit zydex is greyish labels mate


Ok thanks mate thats put my mind at ease, just thought it was a bit odd the colours didnt match up.. you getting good results from these? Hopin to start feelin something shortly


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just finished using their Pro-Rip (25mg var/25mg winny) and was very impressed with that!

Friend of mine is using their Dbol and says that's brilliant


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

hurricanemike said:


> Ok thanks mate thats put my mind at ease, just thought it was a bit odd the colours didnt match up.. you getting good results from these? Hopin to start feelin something shortly


I'm only running the pct caps at the moment mate, without blood tests I can't confirm anything, but feeling good on them (I don't seem to get clomid side effects even from pharma clomid)


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

It's weird how no sources (ones I know) are stocking thier oils. I managed one off to get thier Test P which was legit, but interested in the rest of thier line.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

> The Zydex Pharma range of injectable products is currently under development and we hope to release within the next few months.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

lol, they must be ready by now as I've got thier Test P (still 1/3 vial left, can post a pic)

If thier orals are anything to go by then they should become a popular lab


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

I been using their pro mass. Im on day 5, got alot of stomach bloat from it. Im already lean so not happy about the expanding stomach.

Its prob cos its making me hold alot of water there which is also causing a dull ache in my stomach at times.

Other than this strenght gains have gone slightly up.

Some people in the gym have said this pro mass is not a good idea to blend dbol and anadrol together, but i wanted to try. In all honesty i can understand why not. Not the best of combos, tho will prob work well for some.

This lab seems to like blending mixtures together. They even have a pct with nolva and clomid blended jn a tab.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

They do not have any injectables yet. Their site says under development, and my source said they haven't started the injectables yet so you must be getting confused with other lab.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes sorry lads as tom1234 says I have got mixed up. The vial I have is "xandoz" pharma


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Zydex have got a fantastic rep around my area


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey easy mistake Cronus :confused1: !!! But going by me brother and people on here they`re def g2g


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Was thinking of using the pro-rip...what are people's thoughts on doses? I'm considering 2 tabs a day, so 50mg var and 50mg winni.

Going to run with fuerza super-rip (5ml per week) and Sust (1.25 ml per week)


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

In all fairness there are too many new labs out there for me to get excited about now. Had two poor cycles recently. One with anabolic fusion labs and the other with bsi.

Bsi short esters good long esters poor. Soon as I came off the short esters the pumps went and so did the strength.

So much so I have just switched to wildcat and rohm short esters and tabs and within four days i am feeling it again.

All I am saying is give new labs a bit of time before you spend your cash. Or use tried and tested.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Padbear said:


> Just received 25mg x 100 of Zydex Anavar. I was using Feurza Anavar for the past 30 days (50mg first 2 weeks, 75mg last 2 weeks) and wasn't impressed. I do feel it helped me preserve muscle but I experienced zero strength and zero pumps. I will run 75mg Zydex var for the next 5 weeks and will report back.
> 
> One question: what does your var look like? mine are small red and grey capsules.


 Hows their Var?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

from what ive heard this lab is very hit and miss

only question ive got is has anyone ran their nolvadex? did it block up your nips alright? (easiest way to tell if legit)

my usual overseas pharma SERM service has decided to pull all AI's and SERM's


----------

